# Using the inputs on my new LCD TV



## iggyelgran (Jan 3, 2009)

My question for this forum is centered around the fact that my new LCD TV (and many other's that I've seen) come with a boat load of different inputs. In my case, I have a Magnavox 42" LCD television (Model #42MF438B/F7), which has 3 A/V connections + 3 HDMI + coaxial. 

So far, no surprises, and the next piece of equipment I am planning to buy is a receiver. However, if I did this, wouldn't I only end up using one or maybe two of the inputs on the television? This seems grossly redundant, so I've been trying to think of a reasonable way to make use of all the connectivity of the TV. 

The biggest feature of a receiver not represented in the television is speaker connections (for example, for a 5.1 channel speaker system). The saving grace may be a S/PDIF (coaxial) audio out. However I don't know of a modern device (short of a full A/V reciever) which would take this digital audio signal and convert it to 6 channel analog audio for the speakers. 

Recap and Questions:
1) Am I right that receivers and modern televisions have many redundant features?
2) Does the S/PDIF audio out from the television always carry the same signal that will go through the speakers? i.e. If I have an analog audio signal going in, will it get converted to digital and pumped out the S/PDIF jack?
3) Is there a stand alone device that could take the digital S/PDIF (and possibly a few analog signals) and convert it to drive a 5.1 surround sound speaker system? If so, what are some keywords? (amp? preamp? stereo receiver?)

Thank you very much for your help/comments!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF




iggyelgran said:


> Recap and Questions:
> 1) Am I right that receivers and modern televisions have many redundant features? Yes, but not everyone has a HT receiver so the input on the TV are there for those folks. Plus not all receivers have the same ability or quality when processing signals.
> 2) Does the S/PDIF audio out from the television always carry the same signal that will go through the speakers? i.e. If I have an analog audio signal going in, will it get converted to digital and pumped out the S/PDIF jack? No, generally speaking an analog signal will not be sent out via the S/PDIF cable.
> 3) Is there a stand alone device that could take the digital S/PDIF (and possibly a few analog signals) and convert it to drive a 5.1 surround sound speaker system? If so, what are some keywords? (amp? preamp? stereo receiver?) There are stand alone audio/video surround sound processors (search that) that will do what you're asking but you'd still need an amplifier to drive your speakers. Plus they tend to be aimed at the higher end of the cost spectrum.
> ...


----------

